# Fanclubs Directory



## SoulFire (Aug 7, 2017)

This thread provides a list of links to all Anime/Manga fanclubs in alphabetic order.

Remember, it's possible to filter threads based on prefix. Just click the desired thread prefix on the section page or use the links right below.

　　​

Use Ctrl+F or the  to navigate this thread.


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > General (Aug 7, 2017)

*~ Naruto Fanclubs Directory ~*​


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Character > A - R (Aug 7, 2017)

*Character Fanclubs [A - R]:*





 "Norman Ninja"






 (Ramen Girl)

















 (Closed Thread)



























































































*continued in next post*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Character > S - Z (Aug 7, 2017)

*Character Fanclubs [S - Z]:*








 (massive end chapter spoilers)


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Anti-Character (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anti-Character FCs:*



























Anti Rikudou Sennin


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Tailed Beasts, Animals & Summons (Aug 7, 2017)

*Tailed Beasts, Animals & Summons:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Pairing > Miscellaneous (Aug 7, 2017)

*Pairing Fanclubs:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Pairing > Hetero (Aug 7, 2017)

_Het:_






















































































































Rock Lee x Tenten





 (massive ending spoilers within)


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Pairing > Yaoi (Aug 7, 2017)

_Yaoi Pairings:_


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Pairing > Yuri (Aug 7, 2017)

_Yuri Pairings:_


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Pairing > Mixed/Other (Aug 7, 2017)

_Mixed/Other Pairings:_

Akamaru x Sandaime
Akatsuki Orgy
Deidara x Everyone
Gaara x Anyone
Gamabunta x Ino
Hyuugacest
Ino x Anyone
Ino x Naruto x Karin
Ino x Shikamaru x Temari
Itachi x Sakura x Sasuke
Kakashi x Sakura x Sasuke
Kankurou x All Females
Naruto x All Females
Naruto x Hinata x Kiba
Naruto x Sakura x Hinata
Naruto x Sakura x Ino
Naruto x Sasuke Neko
Obito x Rock
Sakura x Anyone
Sandcest
Sasuke x All Females
Sasuke x Anyone
Sasuke x Hinata x Neji
Sasuke x Karin x Sakura
Sasuke x Naruto x Hinata
Sasuke x Naruto x Sakura
Sasuke x Sakura x Karin
Sasuke x Sakura x Sai
Sasuke x Sasuke
Shikamaru x All Females
Shikamaru x Temari x Hinata
Shikamaru x Troublesome Women
Shizune x Tonton
Tenten x Everyone
Tonton x Pakkun
Zetsu x Akamaru


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Anti-Pairing (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anti-Pairings:*



















 (Closed Thread)


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > (Anti-)Clan (Aug 7, 2017)

*Clan Fanclubs:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > (Anti-)Team/Group/Friendship/Duo (Aug 7, 2017)

*Teams/Groups/Friendships/non-pairing-duos:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > (Anti-)Village/Location (Aug 7, 2017)

*Villages/Locations:*




 (Kumogakure no Sato)
 (Kumogakure no Sato)
 (Kusagakure no Sato)
 (Konoha no Sato)
 (Kirigakure no Sato)
 (Getsugakure no Sato)
 (Amegakure no Sato)
 (Sunagakure no Sato)
 (Otogakure no Sato)

 (Iwagakure no Sato)
 (Takigakure no Sato)


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > (Anti-)Ability/Weapon (Aug 7, 2017)

*Abilities/Weapons:*

















































 (Sakura punches)


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Game (Aug 7, 2017)

*Naruto Games:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Voice Actor (Aug 7, 2017)

*Voice Acting/Actor Fanclubs:*


----------



## Platypus -- Naruto > Special/Other (Aug 7, 2017)

*Special/Other Fanclubs:*


----------



## Platypus -- Bleach > General (Aug 7, 2017)

*#*


*A*



*B*








*C*


*D*

*E*




*F*




*G*

*H*



*I*


*J*

*K*






*L*

*M*



*N*

*O*

*P*

*Q*


*R*



*S*


 - Rukia's Zanpaktou

*T*

*U*


*V*


*W*

*X*

*Y*



*Z*
 - Renjis sword.


*Other FCs*

For Fanclubs that don't really fit into any other category!  Such as Roleplaying or games...







Big thanks to Hollie for redoing the whole list.​


----------



## Platypus -- Bleach > (Anti-)Character (Aug 7, 2017)

*Bleach Characters*

*#*

*A*





*B*




*C*



*D*



*E*

*F*

*G*


 - Chizuru, Kunieda, and Ogawa
 - Nell, Dondochakka, Pesshe, & Bawabawa


*H*





*I*








*J*


*K*















*L*


*M*





Mizuiro Kojima FC


*N*





*O*



*P*


*Q*

*R*





 - aka Luppi




*S*














*T*








*U*





*V*

*W*


*X*

*Y*









*Z*


----------



## Platypus -- Bleach > (Anti-)Pairing (Aug 7, 2017)

*Pairing FCs*

Any ANTI FCs will be included alphabetically under this heading and will be made clear that the are Anti FCs.

*#*

*A*





*B*




*C*




*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*






*H*











*I*



















*J*

*K*









*L*


*M*



*N*






*O*




*P*

*Q*

*R*










*S*



*T*

*U*





*V*

*W*

*X*

*Y*



*Z*


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Character (Aug 7, 2017)

*Characters*

A






B







C






D






E


F


G







H


I


J





K



L


M










N





O


P







Q


R




S









T






U


V



W



X


Y


Z


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Groups (Aug 7, 2017)

*Groups*


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Joke (Aug 7, 2017)

*Joke Fcs*


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Miscellaneous (Aug 7, 2017)

*Miscellaneous*


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Pairing (Aug 7, 2017)

*Pairings*


----------



## Platypus -- One Piece > Anti (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anti-FCs*




Big thanks to Nuriel for completing the list!


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Series > # - I (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anime/Manga (# - I):*

*#*





*A*















*B*























*C*















*D*















*E*










*F*















*G*

















*H*


















*I*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Series >  J - T (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anime/Manga (J - T):*

*J*



*K*




















*L*










*M*



















*N*





*O*







*P*









*R*









*S*





























*T*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Series > U - Z (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anime/Manga (T - Z):*

*U*






*V*



*W*



*X*




*Y*








*Z*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Character/Group > A - J (Aug 7, 2017)

*Characters/Groups (A - J):*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Character/Group > K - Z (Aug 7, 2017)

*Characters/Groups (K - Z):*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Pairing (Aug 7, 2017)

*Pairings:*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Anti (Aug 7, 2017)

*Anti-FCs:*


----------



## Platypus -- Other Anime/Manga > Other (Aug 7, 2017)

*Other:*






 - FMA Fangame













 - locked


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > # - C (Aug 7, 2017)

*If your FC is missing, please PM a Fanclubs moderator.*

*#*







*A*



































*B*



































*C*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > D - G (Aug 7, 2017)

*D*






























*E*

















*F*




















*G*














 - locked


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > H - J (Aug 7, 2017)

*H*






























*I*










































*J*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > K - M (Aug 7, 2017)

*K*





























































*L*



















*M*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > N - O (Aug 7, 2017)

*N*
















































































*O*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > P - R (Aug 7, 2017)

*P*



























*R*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > S (Aug 7, 2017)

*S*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > T (Aug 7, 2017)

*T*


----------



## Platypus -- Joke Fanclubs > U - Z (Aug 7, 2017)

*U*















*V*














*W*











*Y*











*Z*


----------

